# Novak SS17.5 Pro motor added to Exchange program



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

We updated our motor replacement/exchange program today to add the 17.5 motor.

Service Replacement Options / Brushless Motors


----------



## stoneman (Jul 16, 2003)

NovakTwo said:


> We updated our motor replacement/exchange program today to add the 17.5 motor.
> 
> Service Replacement Options / Brushless Motors


Sweet now I can trade my 13.5 in


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

Stoneman - SELL YOUR 13.5 (I sold both of mine for $65.00 EA) TOURING GUYS LIKE the 13.5

Now, I haven't been able to sell my OLD 4300 or 5.5, so I think I know where THEY will be going!


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

swtour said:


> Stoneman - SELL YOUR 13.5 (I sold both of mine for $65.00 EA) TOURING GUYS LIKE the 13.5
> 
> Now, I haven't been able to sell my OLD 4300 or 5.5, so I think I know where THEY will be going!


OH, NO!

I knew I should have kept this a secret......


----------



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

hmmm, i got a black plastic 4300 i cant give away.


----------



## stoneman (Jul 16, 2003)

swtour said:


> Stoneman - SELL YOUR 13.5 (I sold both of mine for $65.00 EA) TOURING GUYS LIKE the 13.5
> 
> Now, I haven't been able to sell my OLD 4300 or 5.5, so I think I know where THEY will be going!


I tryed to but nobody was interested in it. I had it in the swap and sell for $50. I did have one guy offer me $40 for it. It would be cheaper for me to trade it for a 17.5 so when we start our 17.5/lipo class I will have it ready.


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

stoneman said:


> I tryed to but nobody was interested in it. I had it in the swap and sell for $50. I did have one guy offer me $40 for it. It would be cheaper for me to trade it for a 17.5 so when we start our 17.5/lipo class I will have it ready.


We offer fixed replacement-only options for the discontinued motors, because we can no longer remanufacture them. You can swap your Losi version 4300 motor for an EX 10.5 Sport motor for $45.00.

Edited to add: If I had read the fine print,  I would have noticed that you can upgrade to a "S" (sintered) code motor for the replacement cost price plus $20.00. Total equals $65.00.


----------



## TeamGoodwrench (Oct 14, 2002)

Is there any kind of exchange/trade-in etc. from a SS 4300 to a 21.5 ??


----------



## stoneman (Jul 16, 2003)

NovakTwo said:


> We offer fixed replacement-only options for the discontinued motors, because we can no longer remanufacture them. You can swap your Losi version 4300 motor for an EX 10.5 Sport motor for $45.00.
> 
> Edited to add: If I had read the fine print,  I would have noticed that you can upgrade to a "S" (sintered) code motor for the replacement cost price plus $20.00. Total equals $65.00.


no I have a 13.5 pro I want to trade for a 17.5.


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

stoneman said:


> no I have a 13.5 pro I want to trade for a 17.5.


I really can't read! I was responding to Briano.

Your exchange would be 35 + 10, or $45.00


----------



## t4mania (Aug 30, 2007)

Does this mean I can trade in my 3.5(never run) for a 10.5 motor. How much would it cost?


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

stoneman,

My 13.5 sold better on RCTech - I think because they have more On-Road races...not sure though.

(I actually sold one on each board, but the one there sold quicker)


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

t4mania said:


> Does this mean I can trade in my 3.5(never run) for a 10.5 motor. How much would it cost?


You could exchange it for $45.00. However, Tower is selling our 3.5 motor for 99.99 (??) and our 10.5 motor for 79.99. You might be better off just selling your 3.5 and buying a 10.5.


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

Hey Stoney 13.5 is the new stock class for on road that's what I run and I already have two of them for both of my classes I run.


----------



## TeamGoodwrench (Oct 14, 2002)

Is there any kind of exchange/trade-in etc. from a SS 4300 to a 21.5 ??


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

TeamGoodwrench said:


> Is there any kind of exchange/trade-in etc. from a SS 4300 to a 21.5 ??


We haven't added the 21.5 motor to the exchange program yet. However, it should be added in the next 4-6 weeks and the cost would be the same as the illustration upthread because the 4300 has been discontinued. So it would be 45.00 + 20.00 or 65.00.


----------



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

NovakTwo said:


> We haven't added the 21.5 motor to the exchange program yet. However, it should be added in the next 4-6 weeks and the cost would be the same as the illustration upthread because the 4300 has been discontinued. So it would be 45.00 + 20.00 or 65.00.



but i thought you just said you could only trade a discontinued 4300 for a 10.5ex for 45 or a 10.5 pro for 65, correct ? :freak:


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

briano_72 said:


> but i thought you just said you could only trade a discontinued 4300 for a 10.5ex for 45 or a 10.5 pro for 65, correct ? :freak:


If you return the discontinued bonded 4300 and want it *replaced,* we will *replace* it with a bonded EX10.5 (only) for $45.

If you want to *exchange*, or upgrade, your 4300 to a sintered version motor, the cost is the $45 plus $20 equals $65. 

You can select any of the sintered version motors on the chart that are included in the exchange option. (The 21.5 and the Velociti Light motors have not yet been added. Motors are added after about 3 months in distribution.)

For the motors we have discontinued and can no longer rmf, we offer a fixed replacement to the current motor most like the one discontinued for the price posted. So with this program, you can replace your motor with the same, or similar, motor for the lower price, or exchange it for a different motor for an upgrade fee.


----------

